# Trip for me and my dad



## Awhite08

Looking for a Offshore trip for me and my dad. Would be willing to pitch in on gas/ bait, and help cleaning the boat and what ever else is needed. Thanks


----------



## Awhite08

Would be interested on almost any weekend available


----------



## Awhite08

would possibly throw in a surfboard for trade


----------



## Awhite08

We would like to go before August 20th Thanks


----------



## weedline

with all due respect you seem to be going about this the wrong way .you need to be looking for a for hire vessel, as far as the law works by offering a surfboard to trade thats considered a sort of payment as a payment that keeps any recreational guy openly breaking the law if they take u up on the offer. your best bet would be to charter a boat u like with a captain and crew u like work with them a few times and they sometimes work with u with prices also some of the over 6pk boats will at times let u go on a trip just if u take care of the crew in the off season 
what do u mean by offshore to me that starts around 38 miles at the nipple and never involves a bottom lead its all troling or tuna or night time swords if u want to do this u will pay for it about 180 an hour on most boats more on the nicer ones 
if u want to bottom fish i can recomend sevral captains out of destin if u want to truly fish offshore ask the guys from orange beach they are closest to the rigs to get tuna they can steer u to a good boat just expect to pay offshore trips dont get founded by fuel money and a clean boat price a new turbo on a 3218 cat so just get where im coming from


----------



## Awhite08

Sold the surfboard. Still looking for a trip though


----------



## Awhite08

weedline said:


> with all due respect you seem to be going about this the wrong way .you need to be looking for a for hire vessel, as far as the law works by offering a surfboard to trade thats considered a sort of payment as a payment that keeps any recreational guy openly breaking the law if they take u up on the offer. your best bet would be to charter a boat u like with a captain and crew u like work with them a few times and they sometimes work with u with prices also some of the over 6pk boats will at times let u go on a trip just if u take care of the crew in the off season
> what do u mean by offshore to me that starts around 38 miles at the nipple and never involves a bottom lead its all troling or tuna or night time swords if u want to do this u will pay for it about 180 an hour on most boats more on the nicer ones
> if u want to bottom fish i can recomend sevral captains out of destin if u want to truly fish offshore ask the guys from orange beach they are closest to the rigs to get tuna they can steer u to a good boat just expect to pay offshore trips dont get founded by fuel money and a clean boat price a new turbo on a 3218 cat so just get where im coming from


Im sorry i didnt realize i wasnt allowed to do that. And i wasn't talking about trolling or tuna or anything like that, i was talking about a bottom fishing. Thanks


----------



## Awhite08

School starts on monday. Really would love to get out this weekend


----------



## neptuna

*fishing*

i have a 21 cape horn and im looking for some people to help split fishing expenses. i have everything but cant afford to fish alone. give me a call maybe we could set something up 850-324-3783 alex


----------



## FishStalker

Love how people have class on this site and instead of bashing someone just help them out good stuff!!


----------

